# The Knicks Should Trade With The Nets



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

THE NETS NEED A SHOOTER AND WILL PROBABLY HAVE TO TAKE ON CONTRACTS IF THEY TRADE KERRY KITTLES. THE KNICKS SHOULD SEE IF THEY CAN TRADE ALLAN HOUSTON AND MOOCHIE NORRIS OR FRANK WILLIAMS FOR KITTLES AND MAYBE ALONZO MOURNING AND RODNY ROGERS. THE NETS ARE PROBABLY THE ONE TEAM THAT WOULD BE WILLING TO TAKE ON HOUSTONS CONTRACT AND KITTLES IS MORE ATHLETIC THAN HOUSTON SO ISIAH THOMAS WOULD PROBABLY HAVE HIM MORE THAN ALLEN HOUSTON.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW, THAT IS NOT A VERY GOOD TRADE IDEA. FIRST OF ALL, ALONZO MOURNING IS RETIRED, ISN'T HE? IF HE ISN'T, WHO THE HELL WOULD WANT TO TAKE ON HIS LOOOONG CONTRACT? SECOND, THE KNICKS NEED OFFENSE, SO WHY WOULD THEY TRADE HOUSTON FOR KITTLES?

OH YEAH, DON'T TYPE IN ALL-CAPS!!!!!!!


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

ALONZO MOURNING WANTS TO PLAY NEXT SEASON AND SO WHAT IF HE IS RETIRED THEY WERE TRYING TO TRADE OLAJUWONS CONTRACT WHEN HE WAS RETIRED AND GRANT HILL HASNT PLAYED IN YEARS AND MAGIC ARE TRYING TO RADE HIM TOO. MOURNINGS CONTRACT ISNT WORSE THAN ALLAN HOUSTONS SO WHATS THE PROBLEM THERE ANYWAY. SECOND THE KNICKS NEED DEFENSE MORE THAN OFFENSE AND KITTLES IS BETTER ON DEFENSE AND HE CAN RUN BETTER WHICH IS A BIG PART OF WHAT ISIAH THOMAS WANTS.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> ALONZO MOURNING WANTS TO PLAY NEXT SEASON AND SO WHAT IF HE IS RETIRED THEY WERE TRYING TO TRADE OLAJUWONS CONTRACT WHEN HE WAS RETIRED AND GRANT HILL HASNT PLAYED IN YEARS AND MAGIC ARE TRYING TO RADE HIM TOO. MOURNINGS CONTRACT ISNT WORSE THAN ALLAN HOUSTONS SO WHATS THE PROBLEM THERE ANYWAY. SECOND THE KNICKS NEED DEFENSE MORE THAN OFFENSE AND KITTLES IS BETTER ON DEFENSE AND HE CAN RUN BETTER WHICH IS A BIG PART OF WHAT ISIAH THOMAS WANTS.


YEAH, BUT HAKEEM'S CONTRACT WAS EXPIRING, WHILE MOURNING'S HAS ABOUT 3 OR 4 YEARS LEFT ON IT.

THE KNICKS DON'T NEED HOUSTON'S SCORING? IT SURE AS HELL LOOKED LIKE THEY DID IN THE PLAYOFFS. MARBURY WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO COULD CONSISTENTLY GIVE THEM NUMBERS, AND EVEN HE WASN'T THAT CONSISTENT. IF THE KNICKS TRADE HOUSTON, THEY CERTAINLY WON'T TRADE HIM FOR KITTLES AND A CONTRACT LIKE MOURNING'S.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

IF MOURNING HAS THREE YEARS LEFT THAT MEANS HE HAS AS MANY YEARS AS HOUSTON. HOUSTON HAS THE WORST CONTRACT IN THE WHOLE LEAGUE SO ITS NOT LIKE GETTING MOURNING WOULD BE BAD IT MAKES IT EVEN SINCE THE NETS WOULD BE TAKING ON SUCH A BIG CONTRACT. PLUS ITS NOT LIEK KITTLES IS SHANDON ANDERSON ON OFFENSE.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

HEY THAT GETS ME THINKING MAYBE THE KNICKS COULD GET SHANDON ANDERSON IN THE TRADE TOO CAUSE HE WOULD FIT WELL IN THE NETS SYTEM.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> HEY THAT GETS ME THINKING MAYBE THE KNICKS COULD GET SHANDON ANDERSON IN THE TRADE TOO CAUSE HE WOULD FIT WELL IN THE NETS SYTEM.


By system you must mean maintaining a team where no one can hit a perimeter shot.

You're right, he's perfect.


----------



## knicks235 (May 20, 2003)

im sorry but this just might be the worst trade idea i have ever seen. i ask you this, why would the knicks want a retired player that IF he comes back he will only play about 6 games then be forces to retire again which also makes him inconsistant?horrid, horrid idea but from the nets stand point, its a freakin slam dunk.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> IF MOURNING HAS THREE YEARS LEFT THAT MEANS HE HAS AS MANY YEARS AS HOUSTON. HOUSTON HAS THE WORST CONTRACT IN THE WHOLE LEAGUE SO ITS NOT LIKE GETTING MOURNING WOULD BE BAD IT MAKES IT EVEN SINCE THE NETS WOULD BE TAKING ON SUCH A BIG CONTRACT. PLUS ITS NOT LIEK KITTLES IS SHANDON ANDERSON ON OFFENSE.


Well, for one, Houston might have a worse contract but at least HE IS PLAYING. I serouisly doubt Mourning will ever play again and a big contract for a player who isn't playing is worse than a bad contract for a player who actually plays. Of course, Houston might not play again or will at least be injuried ridden, so I doubt the Nets will want him anyway.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> Well, for one, Houston might have a worse contract but at least HE IS PLAYING. I serouisly doubt Mourning will ever play again and a big contract for a player who isn't playing is worse than a bad contract for a player who actually plays. Of course, Houston might not play again or will at least be injuried ridden, so I doubt the Nets will want him anyway.


It sounds like Zo wants to comeback next year.

-Petey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Mourning was almost completely useless for Jersey last year when he played. So having not played for another YEAR, and geting OLDER, he can only get worse. this is a rediculous idea. Layden wouldnt even do that.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't believe this asine threadgot so much play....Even if zo did make a comeback, he will be a shell of the player he once was ala Mutombo, but much worse. I don't know where are we going to get help. but we it along with a lot of faith.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I can't believe this asine threadgot so much play


LOL..that is $%^&%$$ funny..It wasnt really "play"..It was a ludicrious idea trashed by sane people...

COOKIE,are yo watching the same Knicks team everyone else is??


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> It sounds like Zo wants to comeback next year.
> ...


Problem is NBA player ALWAYS want to come back, even when it is pretty obvious that they probably can't. Zo may want to come back but he will probably fail like he did this year. Zo determination to come back is admirable but I doubt he would ever be a decent NBA player again.


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

THE KNICKS WILL HAVE EVERY GEORGETOWN CENTER THAT HAS EVER COME OUT OF THE LEAGUE.

BRING EM ON.

no seriously thats a crazy trade idea...


:twocents:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> Problem is NBA player ALWAYS want to come back, even when it is pretty obvious that they probably can't. Zo may want to come back but he will probably fail like he did this year. Zo determination to come back is admirable but I doubt he would ever be a decent NBA player again.


Sean put in a year after a similar surgery. It's not out of the realm of possibilities, although I do think it's not that great.

-Petey


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

WHY ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT MOURNING AND SAYING NOTHING ABOUT KERRY KITTLES. KITTLES CAN PLAY DEFENSE UNLIKE HOUSTON AND HE CAN RUN BETTER AND THATS WHAT THE KNICKS ARE TRYING TO DO. HOUSTON IS ONLY A LITTLE BETTER THAN KITTLES TAKING ON MOURNINGS CONTRACT MAKES IT EVEN BECAUSE HOUSTON HAS SUCH A BIG CONTRACT. EVEN IF MOURNING DOESNT PLAY FOR THE KNICKS ITS NOT ABOUT THAT. IF HE DOES PLAY FOR THEM THEN ITS A BONUS BECAUSE THE KNICKS STILL NEED PEOPLE THAT CAN PLAY CENTER FOR 10 MINUTES A GAME. SORRY VIN BAKER IS NOT CUTTING IT AT CENTER. MOURNING IS GOOD ON DEFENSE SO I DONT THINK HED BE WORST THAN NAZR MOHAMMED AT IT EVEN IF HES OLD.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

NEW YORK WOULD NEVER DO THIS TRADE. ITS BASICALLY ALLAN HOUSTON FOR KERRY KITTLES. HOUSTON WAS A 43% 3 POINT SHOOTER AND 91% FROM THE FREE THROW LINE. KITTLES MADE 35% OF HIS 3'S AND 79% OF HIS FREE THROWS. KITTLES HAS THE SLIGHT ADVANTAGE IN REBS, AND STEALS, BUT HOUSTON IS A MUCH BETTER SCORER.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I almost pains me to do it, but I'll back Kookie up on this one.

The deal hinges on Houstons health. If he returns to old form then the Nets will have made out like bandits, but if he DOESN'T, we traded a albatross contract who sits on the bench for a servicable SG who can run, and play both ends of the floor. Plus his contract expires next year, so if he doesn't work out we shed the weight (10M) sooner than holding onto Houston. The additiona weight of Mourning comes off the same time Houston would anyway.

So in the case Houston remains hobbled (which I think he may) Kittles for Houston staright up makes sense. Mourning then can only do additional good, since even if he retires, we still did okay on the Kittles for Houston end. But if he can come in and give 15 mins of strong D per game, we've really made out.

Look at it from Jersey's perspective. They need to upgrade their outside shooting in the biggest way. If they sacrifice what little they already have in a functioning Kittles for an injury riddled Houston their fans would call for Thorn's head. Which just goes to prove the risk is on who owns Houston.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

WHY DOES IT PAIN YOU TO BACK ME SON OF OAKLEY.
ALLAN HOUSTON ALSO HELPS THE NETS IN ANOTHER PLACE THEY NEED HELP IN. THE HALF COURT OFFENSE. HOUSTON CAN WORK DOWN HIS MAN AND GET HIS OWN SHOT. NONE OF THE NETS CAN DO THAT SO HE EVEN BECOMES A GO TO GUY AGAINST A TEAM LIKE THE PISTONS. AND IF HOUSTON GETS INJURED LENNY HARRIS IS PRETTY MUCH THE SAME THING AS KERRY KITTLES ANYWAY AND THE NETS ALREADY HAVE LIKE THREE SHOOTING GUARDS THEY ARENT EVEN USING.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> 
> WHY DOES IT PAIN YOU TO BACK ME SON OF OAKLEY.


You know why... and if you don't... then that's why.

I think everyone understands why the Nets would like Houston, Knicks fans may not understand why we'd give him up for a lesser player like Kittles. I just think the Allan we knew has numbered days. I'd rather have 82 okay games from Kittles than 50 prettier but still just okay games from Houston. I want Shandon cemented to the bench, or gone. I want Dermarr coming off the bench, but not starting.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Sean put in a year after a similar surgery. It's not out of the realm of possibilities, although I do think it's not that great.
> ...


True, but Mourning already tried to come back from surgery before. It is what, his third time? It is a sad thing for Mourning because he was a great player before but I really think he is washed up now. 

And I doubt the Nets would want to trade for Houston anyway. With his monster contract and injury question I doubt anyone would want Houston. There really isn't any way for the Knicks to prove Houston is healthy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but Mourning already tried to come back from surgery before. It is what, his third time? It is a sad thing for Mourning because he was a great player before but I really think he is washed up now.
> ...


Zo left due to his Kidney problems, I doubt the replacement will keep him from coming back at this point. Like I've said it has happened before, and if it never had, I and along with a bunch of other people would be that Zo would / could be the first to do so.

I do think he could get hurt again, but any player can. He only has 3 more years of the MLE left. For some teams that is not alot.

Overall though, his contract and Houston's are both very poor.

-Petey


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

First off the Knicks want nothing to do with Morning, this guy could die a Knick if he comes out of retirement. I rather see mourning in the crowd watching the games, and people reflecting on what a good player he was. secondly I dont think the Nets want Houston's crazy contract, but if that team had a healthy Houstton, they would be in the finals this year. The nets need a real cetner more than they need a shooter, remember a center with a nice post up game is a pretty damn good half court scoring option also. Thirdly, the knicks dont need Kittles. Sure kittles is a good defender but he's no Artest. What he does for us on defense doesnt make up for the scoring that Houston gives us. PLus Marbury is not Kidd. I love marbury's play but he doesnt pass like Kidd can, so the baskets Kittles makes because of kidd's assists will be a different situation in NY recieving the ball from marbury. Marbury is more quick and passes out to a shooter, which is why Tim Thomas doesnt really work on a team like the knicks, Tim Thomas would do alot better on the Nets where he could be made to look like Richard Jefferson by catching alleyoops from Kidd.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

I need some real hard evidence that says Zo is ready to go for a couple years before I ever acknowledge that you even typed that trade.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

C-IS-FOR-COOKIE!

Is good enough for me! 

COOKIE COOKIE COOKIE!


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

HOW COME NOBODY GETS THAT I DONT CARE IF MOURNING PLAYS OR NOTTTTTTT WHY DO YOU GUYS HATE ME


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE COOKIE MONSTER</b>!
> HOW COME NOBODY GETS THAT I DONT CARE IF MOURNING PLAYS OR NOTTTTTTT WHY DO YOU GUYS HATE ME


You are hated because you use all caps in your post.


P.S. Houston for Mourning???? Get bent!
Houston injured is Glenn Rice, I told you guys this before Zo's comeback and I'll say it again because you're all just a bunch of fairy dreamers, IT'S OVER FOR THAT GUY. IT'S OVER GET OUT YOU'RE DONE.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> HOW COME NOBODY GETS THAT I DONT CARE IF MOURNING PLAYS OR NOTTTTTTT


i do actually see your point......kittles who gets paid almost double Alonzo has one year left..So in a sense what you are suggesting is earlier cap relief,but not enough to enable us to play in the free agent market...

The question is,would you rather have Kittles or a gimpy H20??

or would you trade away a healty h20 for 2 years of cap reduction and the slight chance zo can play


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> You are hated because you use all caps in your post.
> ...


If you read his post, Zo is more like a cap filler to make the trade work. It's basically Houston for Kittles and Zo, with Kittles a FA after this season.

-Petey


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I read his post, my comments stand and still apply. I guess you don't remember Rice when he came over.


In other words, A brillant spot up shooter who can knock down the Steph Kick outs> cap space.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I read his post, my comments stand and still apply. I guess you don't remember Rice when he came over.
> 
> 
> In other words, A brillant spot up shooter who can knock down the Steph Kick outs> cap space.


I took your rant on Zo being done, etc etc etc as meaning the Knicks wouldn't get talent out of the deal... 

-Petey


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but Mourning already tried to come back from surgery before. It is what, his third time?





> First off the Knicks want nothing to do with Morning, this guy could die a Knick if he comes out of retirement.


Zo's previous medical concerns that came with kidney ailments are no longer there. Before there was a risk of Mourning getting seriously ill, but since his kidney replacement there is no risk of that.

The only medical concern Mourning has now is that he cannot take pain killing medications (which were likely the cause of his first kidney problem and could cause a similiar problem in the future).


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> Zo's previous medical concerns that came with kidney ailments are no longer there. Before there was a risk of Mourning getting seriously ill, but since his kidney replacement there is no risk of that.
> 
> The only medical concern Mourning has now is that he cannot take pain killing medications (which were likely the cause of his first kidney problem and could cause a similiar problem in the future).


Uhhhh, Zo's medical problems are still beacuse of his kidneys. Just because he got a replacement doesn't mean he is healthy. He's problems still stem from his kidneys and is still "damaged goods" IMO. He won't come back.


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

WHO CARES ABOUT ZO I DONT


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> Uhhhh, Zo's medical problems are still beacuse of his kidneys. Just because he got a replacement doesn't mean he is healthy. He's problems still stem from his kidneys and is still "damaged goods" IMO. He won't come back.


Before the kidney replacement Zo's kidney's could shut down, which would have been life threatening.

Once Zo's body accepted the transplanted kidneys, he is no different than you or I, with the exception being that he cannot take pain killing medicine.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Once Zo's body accepted the transplanted kidneys, he is no different than you or I, with the exception being that he cannot take pain killing medicine.


is that a medical fact??i am very curious if that is true...if anyone could come back if that is true,it would be ZO...

Makes the trade that much more interesting


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PSUmtj112</b>!
> 
> 
> Before the kidney replacement Zo's kidney's could shut down, which would have been life threatening.
> ...


Just a question. I'm not an expert on kidney stuff, but are you sure about that? I remember reading about people with kidney transplants get fatigue easier and stuff like that. Not sure though.


----------

